
Duolingo podcast: The kiddnapping of Luis von Ahn's aunt - imartin2k
https://podcast.duolingo.com/episode-8-el-secuestro-7edc43d97dcc
======
pacuna
Does anyone know where I can find podcasts to improve German?

~~~
freehunter
If you're a beginner, I'd listen to "Deutsch – Warum Nicht?" from DW. It's
narrated in English but the main character speaks in German. Radio D is
another podcast from DW at about the same level.

From there I like Coffee Break German because it has a language expert and a
native speaker discussing German words and grammar in a
classroom/conversational setting. Again, this one is narrated in English but
they're talking about the German language.

DaZPod is also great for short little clips, completely in German. Once you're
ready for the full-on German stuff, Langsam Gesprochene Nachrichten has a new
podcast every day where they read world news, slowly and clearly articulated,
completely in German.

Of course most of these come with transcripts you can read along with to
improve your German reading comprehension as well.

-edit: check out DW.com and look for their German courses... they have a ton of podcasts for all levels, and they're really good.

~~~
jdietrich
>Deutsch – Warum Nicht?

If you don't mind listening to a really weird drama about a hotel porter who's
having some kind of psychotic episode. I'm not knocking it, but it's bloody
strange.

~~~
freehunter
It really is. You have to have a sense of humor and a bit of imagination
because boy them Germans don't mess around with their fairy tales.

------
dieg0
Would love to listen to this. But as a native spanish speaker, this is
unbearable

~~~
Avalaxy
Why is that?

~~~
lemiffe
I second that.

Native English/Spanish speaker... having one paragraph in English and one in
Spanish is very confusing.

It's an interesting format for a Podcast, but the written version really
messes with your brain. Specially given that sometimes the following sentence
translates part of the previous paragraph, but then sometimes adds additional
context or continues the story.

~~~
1mike12
In audio form, as a learner, it's awesome. It's like a mini pitstop for your
brain. If you had 20 minutes of nonstop foreign language, your brain can lose
track and be overwhelmed. They make really good use of the pitstops by
paraphrasing a particularly difficult passage, adding more context with tenses
or vocab that would be too difficult for the level, or to straight up define a
word.

------
neves
Terrible moments. And Guatemala paid the steepest price: lost a brilliant
scientist that would be working there to make the country a better place.

------
matt4077
The idea of someone like this being deported with the stroke of a bureaucrat's
pen is sickening.

~~~
gravis7777
The idea that people (especially those with criminal backgrounds) can
willfully break the law and can enter the country without going through the
proper channels that millions of others go through to become legal residents
each year is sickening.

~~~
wrsh07
Isn't it frequently easier for people to break the law than go through proper
channels to accomplish a goal?

Eg driving a car without a license, import goods, repair a tractor ( _shudder_
, obviously)

~~~
always_good
Since they are replying to a comment that thinks deportation is sickening, I
think they are saying that it's sickening that someone to willfully break the
law yet be immune to deportation.

This is one of the hot topic controversies in the states right now. For
example, deportation is now often rebranded as "breaking up families" in the
media which now makes you that bad guy to suggest it.

~~~
wrsh07
Thanks for the response!

It seems like one should be able to be against both: breaking up families is
crappy and totally not fun. We also don't want people to think breaking the
law is the best/only way to support [or be with] their family!

But these problems don't have easy solutions. You can feel bad for [deporting]
a model citizen who is also in a country illegally while simultaneously
wanting to limit the number of people in the country illegally.

Unfortunately, all decisions in this space have [sometimes surprising]
consequences. One of my most brilliant colleagues will not be staying in the
US for very long because he is an only child and wants to be closer to his
parents as they age [there is a provision that allows naturalized citizens to
obtain green cards for their parents for exactly this purpose, but it is
reeeallly slow - and he has no guarantees it won't be shut down before his
parents receive green cards].

On these paradoxes and contradictions, I can't help but think of Hamilton:
"The Constitution's a mess" [so it needs Amendments] "It's full of
contradictions" [so is independence!]

